
Cyber Incident Exposes Potential Vulnerabilities Onboard Commercial Vessels [pdf] - howard941
https://www.dco.uscg.mil/Portals/9/DCO%20Documents/5p/CG-5PC/INV/Alerts/0619.pdf
======
projektfu
Cue "Hackers" references. People are tossing smart TVs and other questionably
secure internet appliances into random networks. As we add more and more
convenience networks to industrial sites, these problems are going to become
much more common.

~~~
oposa
"Hackers" of course already more or less happened to Maersk.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Source(s)?

~~~
oposa
[https://www.wired.com/story/notpetya-cyberattack-ukraine-
rus...](https://www.wired.com/story/notpetya-cyberattack-ukraine-russia-code-
crashed-the-world/)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=maersk](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=maersk)

------
fian
The marine classification societies:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classification_society](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classification_society)

have been developing standards and rules for cybersecurity of ships for a few
years now. For example:

[https://marine-offshore.bureauveritas.com/needs/cyber-
safety...](https://marine-offshore.bureauveritas.com/needs/cyber-safety-
security)

------
tgauda
This is terrifying. The article is implying that the sailors knew not to use
the internal systems for anything personally sensitive but continued to use it
for government business. Cyber in the government is horribly broken.

~~~
tyingq
These were commercial vessels, not government ones. The government, in this
case, is the party raising the alarm.

------
moftz
At minimum, setup some VLANs on the router to keep devices meant for personal
use (tablets, cafe PCs, PS4s, etc), work use only machines, and critical
systems separate from each other.

------
SmileyRedBall
Not much actual technical details regarding this “significant cyber incident”.
It must take a great of influence to keep the name out of the media.

------
6d6b73
Just wild speculation but could this have anything to do with Galileo being
down? I know that it was in Feb, but maybe it took that long to find out how
they were "attacked"?

~~~
jlgaddis
Wow, "wild speculation" is right.

A commercial ship travelling across the ocean was compromised by malware and
you somehow think that is connected to an outage of a global navigation
system?

I'm not clear whether you think this incident is a cause or an effect of the
Galileo outage but, either way, that's a helluva jump!

